

Whatsapp will support voice calls soon - aladdinw

I participated in whatsapp translations and this came in my inbox few days ago:<p>Hi there,<p>Thank you for translating WhatsApp into Arabic. We have recently added some new strings that have yet to be translated from English into Arabic. Here is what we need help with:<p>INCOMING<p>View Chat<p>Voice Call<p>Toggle Speakerphone<p>WHATSAPP CALL<p>End Voice Call<p>Start Voice Call<p>Mute Call<p>Please do not reply to this email. Simply click on the links above to translate.<p>Thank you again for your effort to make WhatsApp a truly global phenomenon!<p>--WhatsApp team<p>If you would like to stop receiving these emails, please click here
======
xamlhacker
Thats well known and was reported by several big media outlets.

